# Need a earphone within 300rs



## bibinjohn (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi... i have an ipod shuffle and want to buy a in ear headphone. i came across Sony MDR-EX700.  i have found the price around 300 from three different sellers from ebay. i have 100rs off discount coupon so the price is not a concern.

i have a couple of questions.

I never used in ear headphones.. are they really good..? or should i go for other types of headsets

nxt question is this headphone really good..? i read a review in cnet. They are saying is is very good. Should i trust them .?

About the sellers. they are saying it is original, but says it does not come with sony original packing. What is the reason for that..? one of them is giving me a 6 months warranty. i read some of the feed backs given to the sellers saying that this is original. Should i trust them..?
These are two links from ebay

High Quality Original Sony MDR-EX700 Inear Bud Stereo Earphone Headset Handsfree | eBay

High Quality Sony MDR-EX700 Inear Bud Earphone | eBay


i need a headset and my coupon expires tomorrow.. please give me some advice...


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Jan 30, 2012)

the links you gave are of fake ones...
take a look here---
REAL vs. FAKE Sony MDR-EX700's (Pics + Vids) Spot the difference!

please buy something else...


----------



## pratzgh1 (Jan 30, 2012)

increase your budget by a couple of hundred and get yourself a Pl11 or Jvc Marshmallow or Audio Technica's or Sennheiser IEM, may be even a sennheiser Ink'd or something similar. These are the one's to consider for music IMO.


----------



## bibinjohn (Jan 30, 2012)

hi.. thanks for the reply i asked one of the seller is the product original or not.. this was his reply

"it is an OEM product not the original one,"

what does this mean..? i know OEM is original equipment manufacturer. i dont knw how it is applicable here... Please help me..


----------



## Faun (Jan 30, 2012)

^^that means the internal drivers might not be the same but the casing is same (built by same manufacturer).

Buy it for show off only 
OR
Up your budget by 200 and get a decent pair.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Jan 30, 2012)

i showed you that those are not originals. my friend bought them couple of months back, but they were like sh!t. he threw them in 1 month when he heard the sound of my pl-21. so the choice is yours. also these sellers keep the pricing keeping in mind about the ebay coupons. beware, buy anything but these earphones. u will totally waste your money.


----------



## bibinjohn (Jan 30, 2012)

thanks for all the suggestions...  i have decided not to buy this headset. Also i found another seller selling this same headset...

SONY MDR-EX700 earphone +extension cable for iphone 4 ipod mp3 player mp4 player | eBay

The funny thing is he copied the original images from this link ( REAL vs. FAKE Sony MDR-EX700's (Pics + Vids) Spot the difference! ) to make us believe that the product is original...

i am not a fan of the in ear headphones. So i need a suggestion for original headphones costs less than 300rs, suggest me the best. i cant raise my budget. the one i just found is the sony MDR-E9A. if there are any headphones better than this, please suggest.


----------



## bibinjohn (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi...  i can increase maximum to 500rs.  i found these Sound Magic PL13, PL18 from the itdepot (420rs). i read all the features. but all are same. What is the difference between these two..? Which one is better..?

Also i found one skullcandy headset SkullCandy X2SPCZ-810 In Ear Spoke Rasta | eBay
Is this any good..?

Also are there any other brands you recommend..?


----------



## Faun (Feb 3, 2012)

^^not the skullcandy.

Get PL 11 or JVC marshmellow


----------



## bibinjohn (Feb 3, 2012)

ok..not going for the skullcandy

 but what abt pl 13 & pl18 are they good..? 

i found PL11 in lynxindia but it costs 810rs. but my budget is only 500rs...

please give me suggestions regarding the PL 13&18... also abt other headphones below 500rs


----------



## saurav_kataruka (Mar 18, 2012)

Any idea about: 

- Genius GHP-220X Noise-isolating Earphone
- Genius GHP-240X
- Sound Magic ES18

in comparision to the other earphones discussed above.
All three are available at around 400-600 in India.

Plz reply soon. I am about to buy a earphone. Dont know why but I think Genius is good but cant get much reviews and opinions on it. Seems all leading indian shopping sites are selling Genius products. Any one used them?


----------



## bibinjohn (Mar 19, 2012)

@saurav..
i dont knw abt the three you mentioned. i bought the Sound Magic PL 11 for 550from ebay with discount coupon...


----------

